# bachmann spectrum



## blumule (Jan 2, 2010)

Im considering buying the bachmann yellow pine spectrum series. Its the 2-6-0 engine. Im new to this and unsure of the bachmann quality. Any opinions on this purchase?


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

The Spectrum series is a good produce, I have several. Be aware that the scaling of these units is 1:20.3. The standard Bachamnn Big Hauler series is generally 1:22.5 - 1:24ish. The Big Hauler series is also a good value based on what you pay for it. 

Bob C.


----------

